# New guy...question



## chuck2000xj (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey there...how is every one today? My name is Chuck....Im in the Army and have been for 18 yrs. I'm not very big into archery but I do have a question. I have a Bear Polar II Compound bow that is in pretty good condition. I am wanting to sell it, but dont know the value of it. Can anyone help me out? I would like an honest quote. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Chuck.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

lol two welcome post and not one word about the question that was asked. Closest thing I was able to find was one on ebay for about $50. Hope that helps.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT* and thanks for your service


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Chuck! If ya come up with a price let me know. Send me some pics if you can. I'm really interested in this style bow.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## chuck2000xj (Feb 7, 2012)

So.....I havent been on here since I posted the question. I was really thinking that I would just get into archery. I really know nothing about it other than the basics and the stuff you learn in Scouts and camps. I am on other types of forums (Off-roading and Jeep) and know that they are a great source of information. Look forward to asking questions and learning a lot. I will start with one question. Being in the Army we fire rifles a lot. I am right hand dominant but left eye dominant, therefore....I shoot Lefty. Like my original post....I have a Bear Polar 2 that was given to me some time ago. In Archery, are there bows set up for Left eye dominant or should I loearn to aim shooting right handed using my left eye?


----------



## chuck2000xj (Feb 7, 2012)

Say what?!?! LOL


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome and Thank you for your service. Not sure about the value on your Bear, but on your other question, I would say shoot left handed.


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcomesign: to AT, and about $50


----------



## Bloom12 (Jun 20, 2012)

well 

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

Most people who have had this situation say to shoot left and follow your dominant eye. Others have said to close your left eye (if you can) or put an eye patch over it and shoot right handed and aim with right eye. I personally aim handguns with my left eye but that is no big deal with me being right handed with a weaver stance. I then shoot archery and rifles with my right eye even though I still prefer my left. I am able to close either eye and do just fine with my right eye. It would not be a good idea to try and shoot archery right handed and try to aim with your left eye at the same time (extremely uncomfortable and no field of vision to say the least).


----------



## Bradley Evans (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome and I would have to agree that if you are left eye dominant and do not want to adjust your sights to compensate for right handed shooting, then I would definately pick up a left handed bow. Hope this helps.


----------

